# Blood Feather Questions??



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

My dad pulled Scuttle from his cage and he was fine. But he did a little wing raise and immediately starting squawking and hissing at his wing. He kept trying to adjust it. We cupped him and started stroking his neck to calm him down and he was okay. I had him on the bed and he jumped up and tried to fly and fell against the wall and pulled out a blood feather (I believe. ) My phone won't let me attach pictured of it. He got some blood on me, my bed, and the wall. He was fine after but I really want to check and make sure he's not bleeding. He's relaxed in his cage right now. When he preens bit of dried blood are falling but he doesn't have any new blood on his beak. I'm not sure how to check his wing but I'm super worried about blood loss.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What a clever little Scuttle is he! he has fixed the problem himself by the sounds of things, if there is no visible blood and from what you are saying there isn't he should be fine. Just keep an eye on him if you pick him up and gently fan out the wing as normal you will be able to look at it carefully.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Have you got a little first aid kit for your bird? You could have a pair of needle nose pliers, or a small pair of forceps for if that happens again and you do need to remove a broken blood feather - obviously not this time, but birds are....birds! 

And, a small jar of corn starch (we call it corn flour), or styptic powder from pet shop, for stopping bleeding on broken / lost blood feathers especially - again, its stopped this time on its own, so :thumbsup: to your clever bird!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

What a intuitive bird Scuttle is. I feel bad for him having hit the wall, but kudos to him for fixing the blood feather problem all by himself!!!

-Kristen


----------

